# Failed to Load Development Version



## gilgarci (Jul 26, 2020)

Again.....On many photos I get this message. And then the photo loads but all tools greyed out and I cannot edit. Any ideas? Searched the web and no answers. Happens on Android phone. No problem on the Ipad.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2020)

When you get that message, tap on the status icon on the top row....that'll tell you what type of file is currently loaded (greyed out tools suggest only the basic preview is loaded, edit requires a minimum of Smart Preview), and might give you some clue as to why it can't load either the Smart Preview of the original....such as no network connection. Post a screenshot of that status and we'll try to help figure it out.


----------



## gilgarci (Jul 27, 2020)

t


----------



## gilgarci (Jul 27, 2020)

This is all that I get.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2020)

What happens if you click the download link alongside the "Download Smart Preview" option?


----------



## gilgarci (Jul 27, 2020)

Keeps spinning like it wants to download......also, I have a good internet connection.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 28, 2020)

Do you have "Use Cellular Data" enabled (main settings>preferences), or are you using wi-fi only? If not, you could try enabling that setting and trying another download. But if that still doesn't work I'd be deleting and re-installing the Lightroom app (after making sure that there were no images captured on the phone still unsynced to the cloud).


----------

